# Some crazy finds over the w/e



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a lead on an old vacant farm, so I took a country drive to find it. We checked the property in hope to find bottles. At the end of the property was a ravine, to steep to even try to attempt to get down it. Next best things to check were the 2 barns.....Heres the unexpected discoveries!


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Cast iron porcelain coated kettle


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Enamelwares, depression glass, Fenton


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Cast iron pot, and one lonely bottle....If anyone ahs any info on these, please let me know. Thanks Lisa


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Seth thomas wall clock


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Took the long way home.....Thanks for looking!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa, you are killing me!!!!! Great finds. What does the bottle say?


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Warren....LOL sorry for killing you! I didnt have much of an idea what some things where, I knew they "looked" old. Was really excited about just getting permission to look for bottles there and I was told whatever I wanted I could take. Now after getting some info, I'm REALLY excited. The rocker is a Wakefield Rattan 1850's, also some great history behind Cyrus Wakefield and his discovery of rattan. The clocks, which I found 2, are Seth Thomas case stlye 30hr. brass weight driven. That stlye is 1842-1913. LOL and the lonely bottle is a Citrate. 
 Lisa


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2008)

I just received an "Antique Clocks" book from my dad....lots of Seth Thomas....do you know what kind of wood it is....walnut, rosewood, mahogany....

 And, for starters, I'm guessing it is called a "shelf clock".... and maybe a Connecticut Shelf Clock....?  and there is also something called a "Rose Column" that resembles it....


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2008)

And, oh yeah, my first thought was, we would probably be seeing you on "Antiques Roadshow" with that Rocker!!


----------



## glass man (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW! LOVE IT ALL! SPECIALLY THE CLOCK AND THE CHAIR![SETH THOMAS MADE A LOT OF CLOCKS ,HAVE ONE PASSED DOWN IN MY FAMILY,NOT AS NICE AS YOURS.] IS YOUR "CITRATE" COLBALT? BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2008)

I wouldn't go on road show just yet.[8D]  Adam 12 come in ...1 Adam 12  []


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Towhead...I just took a couple pics of both the clocks. I have no idea what kind of wood it is. Could you please try to check your book for Ogee or O.G. case, something more to go on. I think it was more of a wall mounted clock. Please let me know if you found Ogee in your book. I just was watching antique rd. show too, it crossed my mind....

 Glassman, Seth Thomas started his business in 1813, from what I have researched he was the longest established clock maker. Some great history behind all these things. The bottle isnt blue, a wise man told me, it turned from what was inside it. 
 Leaves are just starting to turn here... Thanks again everyone!


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Inside of clock on the right....


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 29, 2008)

Would anyone know what I can clean the wood on the clocks with?  *scared* 

 Rick.....cant hurt to dream big, hence my name.......


----------



## ktbi (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

 A lot of those Seth Thomas clocks were Birch Veneer.  Have a professional (antique restorer or woodworker) take a close look at it to determine best cleaning.  I've cleaned some with simple Pledge and others I've had professionally restored.  What they can take depends on the condition. I love the old clocks. Have fun with it and keep us in the loop when you decide what to do.....Ron


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2008)

Howard Restor-A-Finish http://www.howardproducts.com/restora.htm

 Best stuff there is for that kind of stuff if the wood is in good shape. 

 It is called a kitchen clock and was very popular from the early 1880s until around 1910. You can buy a movement, face and hands for that clock too. The movements will run from $100 to about $400 for a clock of that size depending on the number of the movement. The little brass frames or part of whats left of the movement and the number should be on one of them or on the inspection paper on the inside of the clock. Also look for a stamped ink number on the bottom or on/in the back.


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Ron, thanks for the info on cleaning this old clock, I didnt want to use anything that would damage it. I think I'm going to take it to the local antique mall when they offer appraisals along with the rocker. Maybe someone there can shed more light.

 Warren, some of the movements are in the bottoms of the clocks, whats what I have no clue. I did check the clocks for any stamped marks, nothing visible. The paper inspection inside is really falling apart, peices of it missing. I did find a web site which dates the clocks. I tried to email Howard produts, but it came back undeliverable. Thanks for your help.
 Lisa


----------



## towhead (Sep 30, 2008)

I will get back to you tonight on the clock....


----------



## towhead (Sep 30, 2008)

I found an O.O.G., wood, height 25", c. 1875, 8 Day, strike, weight, Thomaston (E1-53)  $105.00-$130.00

 There are also a few called Connecticut Shelf O.G., O.O.G. and reversed O.G.  Price Range:  $110. - $600.   Yours looks most like an O.G. No. 2:  wood, 18" x 11 1/2", dial 6", 1 Day, weight, pedulum strike,  and it's price is $400. - $500.

 This book is from 1985....


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Oct 2, 2008)

J....thanks for taking the time to look up the info in your clock book, very much appreciated. Thank you again    Lisa


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2008)

Heck yeah I always dream big []


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 4, 2008)

What a GREAT thread.  Wow.....that is some awesome stuff.  Did you check under the floor boards of the barns.  You have too.....should be tons of bottles there.  Best of luck and hope ya find some more stuff.  Keep us posted.  Blown away here in CT
 Madpaddla


----------



## EndlesDreamer (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Madpaddla....Didnt have enough time to check the floor boards, did cross my mind, but we were running out of daylight. I'm really hoping to be able to get back there soon. It was a great day all around!


----------

